# My Breeding Tank Set-Up



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

Remember me? Well, I have this 20g, and I found out that Breeding bettas is my best bet. So I am breeding bettas in my 20g tank. Here is a Set-up. TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK 

































I also have the parents here: (FEMALE VEILTAIL/MALE DELTA)


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

I just placed a paper plate (floatable)in the tank as my styrofoam cup.

I tested the plate and it WONT sog up.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I would cram at least half of one end with live plants........it needs lots of cover for the female....live plants have lots of benefits for a spawning tank especially if its your first spawn attempt....lots of live plants crammed in half the tank to the point that its hard for the male to get through but not the female so she can get away to rest, prevent premature egg drop if used as a natural separator, floating plants like water lettuce or leave of broad leaf plants work great for a natural nest building site for the male, they create microorganisms for live food for the fry (especially if you add some common snails to the mix and they have added benefits too), the plants provide cover for fry and they help with water quality if they are actively growing......


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

Ok, thank you!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah, as OFL said, it's best to stuff the tank with live plants


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Yep, you need way more cover for the female. You might also want to divide off part of them tank since they might not spawn with so much space to avoid one another in. How are you conditioning the pair?


----------

